# Stress reduction kit.  hee hee hee



## NicNak (Feb 10, 2009)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_C6EqKIwRALc/SATW2Pe3j3I/AAAAAAAAAXk/VDUfSZdrGeo/s400/stressed.bmp

:bonk:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: stress reduction kit.  hee hee hee*

:lol:...That's posted on a cement wall in my office.


----------



## NicNak (Feb 10, 2009)

That is funny Jazzey. :lol:

or this sign can be posted on office door.

:teehee:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_l5POoEQxqMA/SBWMv3LNCSI/AAAAAAAAAAY/EfFnfjgNUG4/s400/stressed1.jpg


----------



## Halo (Feb 10, 2009)

Now that one I like and could definitely post at my desk :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got this little guy, but with the caption "I'm stressed" 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-0Eu5tPZuhU/R53MSsqftNI/AAAAAAAAA-c/VBcx_0cryFo/s400/stressed_cat.jpg


----------



## Halo (Feb 10, 2009)

:loveit:


----------



## amastie (Feb 12, 2009)

I get to use them too


----------



## white page (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks NN  this really made me hee hee hee:funny:


----------

